# How many legit DS carts do you own?



## shaunj66 (Oct 22, 2005)

*Welcome to the eleventh Official GBAtemp Portal Poll! (OGPP)*

The question is...

*How many legit DS carts do you own personally?*

Feel free to post what carts you own, or your thoughts and comments too!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Myself, I own 5. They are:
Metroid Prime Hunters: First Hunt (Yeh! It counts! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Super Mario 64 DS
Pac-Pix
Wario Ware Touched!
Feel the Magic XY/XX
I also plan to buy Mario Kart DS when it's released in the UK and the New Super Mario Bros. game.


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Oct 22, 2005)

I have 5 original games too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They are:
Metroid Prime Hunters First Hunt (E)
Super Mario 64 DS (E)
Yoshi Touch & Go (E)
Meteos (U)
Nintendogs Lab and Friends (E) [I'm still waiting to receive this, but I have ordered it so it counts]
Let's see the others.


----------



## human_tree (Oct 22, 2005)

7 for me.. (All US Versions)
GoldenEye: Rogue Agent
Kirby Canvas Curse
Metroid Prime: Hunters - First Hunt (Demo)
Nintendogs: Dachshund & Friends
Super Mario 64 DS
Wario Ware Touched!
Yoshi Touch & Go
The next one I'm planning to buy will be Mario Kart DS, although I'm still trying to find some money to get Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow, and Meteos.


----------



## Opium (Oct 22, 2005)

I own 6. 7 If you count the metroid demo (sure, sure shaun. It's a demo, why does it count? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

-Super Mario 64 DS
-Wario Ware Touched!
-Rayman DS
-Polarium
-Need For Speed Underground 2
-Meteos (omg yay for importing! My favourite DS game)

I pre-ordered Mario Kart DS this week. I'm looking forward to it. Aside from that I don't think I'll be buying a DS game for a long while.....I'll *ahem* play them through other means. I don't like parting with the little money I have.


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 22, 2005)

QUOTE(Opium @ Oct 22 2005 said:


> I own 6. 7 If you count the metroid demo (sure, sure shaun. It's a demo, why does it count?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehe, yey for forward thinking. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The question is "How many legit DS carts do you own personally?"!
Not how many full length, non-demo DS game carts do you own.


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Oct 22, 2005)

I own: 

Metroid Demo
Pac-Pix
Wario Ware Touched
Super Mario 64 DS

That makes 4 of 'em!


----------



## xflash (Oct 22, 2005)

meh lemme see i got a bunch of em

yoshi's touch n go

castlevania

fifa06

splinter cell

rayman

super mario

spider man 2

meteos

another code

project rub

pkmn dash

wario ware

space invaders

goldeneye

mr. driller

rigde racer

advance wars

bomberman

polarium

metroid demo

nintendogs chihuahua

pac-pix

frogger

phonix wright

mario & luigi

resident evil

sonic

touch golf

kirby

shrek

there we go i think that was all of em


----------



## ConraDargo (Oct 22, 2005)

My goodness, I can't believe you have that many legit games, xflash


----------



## Luse (Oct 22, 2005)

Well I bought all of these:

-Devilish*
-Guru Guru Negetto*
-Warioware Touched*
-Super Mario 64 DS*
-Nanostray*
-Feel the Magic*
-Polarium*
-Yoshi Touch & Go*
-Star Wars Episode III: Revenge of the Sith*
-Another Code 
-Kirby:CC
-Mr. Driller
-Metriod PH (Demo)
-Metoes
-Pac-Pix
-Trama Center
-Castlevania DOS(Japan)
-Castlevania DOS(Euro)

Anything with a * means I've sold it...

So I've owned 18 DS games so far, but only own 9 right now...

Edit: I forgot I bought Star Wars


----------



## Opium (Oct 22, 2005)

I'm not even going to quote that xflash 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You sir have way too much free time.....and money....yes definately money


----------



## Deadmon (Oct 22, 2005)

Lets see...
Super Mario 64 DS
Meteos
Pokémon Dash
Naruto 3
WarioWare Touched!
Nintendogs - Dachshund
Jump! Superstars
Kirby Canvas Curse
Yoshi Touch & Go
Metroid Demo

10 or 9 if you don't count the demo. >_>


----------



## 754boy (Oct 22, 2005)

Super Mario 64 DS
Castlevania DS
WarioWare Touched!
Kirby Canvas Curse
Madden NFL 06


----------



## memyselfandi (Oct 22, 2005)

I have

Splinter cell
Mario 64
The Urbz
Rayman
Feel the Magic
Metroid demo

OFF TOPIC:
Do you guys think that a person online, looks more important or knowlegable if they have an avatar and a cool signature?


----------



## TPi (Oct 22, 2005)

QUOTE(memyselfandi @ Oct 22 2005 said:


> OFF TOPIC:
> Do you guys think that a person online, looks more important or knowlegable if they have an avatar and a cool signature?



No, but it makes them seem like they have more of a personality.  Their posts are more easily identified and, if the art stands out, they are more likely to be remembered.  (i.e. TPi is the one with the best art on the board.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

I gots:

Super Mario 64 DS
Metroid Prime Hunters Demo

Yay!


----------



## thomasv1 (Oct 22, 2005)

Just Super Mario 64 DS. Here in EURO we didn't get the Metroid demo.


----------



## Vince989 (Oct 22, 2005)

I've got 6 or 7, depending on how you see it... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- Metroid Prime Hunters demo
- Super Mario 64 DS
- Feel The Magic: XX/XY
- Wario Ware Touched
- Daigasso! Band Brothers (Jam With The Band)
- Kirby's Canvas Curse
- Nintendogs - Daschund

Pretty much all of them are good games, and I'll pick up Castlevania: DoS ASAP, and maybe Tony Hawk's Sk8land if there is some kind of protection (cart-key instead of cd-key?) on online-compatible games...

- Vince989


----------



## Lily (Oct 22, 2005)

I currently own 16 originals, and the Metroid Prime: First Hunt Demo. It doesn't really count.

Bomberman
GoldenEye: Rogue Agent
Kirby: Canvas Curse
Need for Speed Underground 2
Nintendogs: Labrador and Friends
Polarium
Rayman DS
Sprung
Star Wars Episode III: Revenge of the Sith
Super Mario 64 DS
Tak: The Great Juju Challenge
Trace Memory
Ultimate Spider-Man
WarioWare: Touched!
Yoshi Touch & Go
Zoo Keeper

I have to run out and grab these ones when I have some spare time/when they come out in the near future:

Animal Crossing: Wild World
Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow
Mario Kart DS
Meteos
Nanostray
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney
Trauma Center: Under the Knife
Whac-a-Mole

The only reason I haven't picked up the majority of those titles on my want list is that I balk at the 39.99 or higher price tags. Every game that I own I have picked up brand-new for less than $15CDN each, and I intend to continue that pattern. The DS has an interesting software library to experience - I just prefer to experience it without busting my wallet.


----------



## teh_raf3 (Oct 22, 2005)

I only own mario 64 DS atm, but I'm waiting for mariokart & tony hawk ds (and I didn't get the metroid prime demo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## decript (Oct 22, 2005)

I only own the Metroid demo and Mario 64 DS. Loads of games have built up excitmet and then most turnout to be failures. I still havn't found any truly worthy purchase, also to do with money and when I was in Portugal, theyhad the shittiest selection.


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Oct 22, 2005)

QUOTE(thomasv1 @ Oct 22 2005 said:


> Just Super Mario 64 DS. Here in EURO we didn't get the Metroid demo.



This isn't true. I'm in EURO and I have the European Metroid Demo (it came with the first bunch of DS).


----------



## matt1freek (Oct 22, 2005)

nintendogs (chihuahua), mario ds, feel the magic, mr driller, warioware , woshi, and castlevania
(i havent dropped for a flash me thingy yet..)


----------



## sfunk (Oct 22, 2005)

QUOTE(Qrayzie @ Oct 22 2005 said:


> Every game that I own I have picked up brand-new for less than $15CDN each.


How exactly do you pull this off? I'm sure my wallet would appreciate the break. Oh and as for games I own:

Advance Wars : DS
Feel the Magic : XY/XX
Kirby's Canvas Curse
Meteos
Metroid Hunters Demo
Star Wars Episode III : Revenge of the Sith
Super Mario 64 DS
Ultimate Spiderman

I also have intentions of picking up :

Castlevania : DOS


----------



## xflash (Oct 22, 2005)

QUOTE(Opium @ Oct 22 2005 said:


> I'm not even going to quote that xflash
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nahhh my bros a reviewer so we get a whole ton of em hence we got like 10kg of ps2 games lol out of all those games i think advance wars and rayman are the only ones that i bought lol


----------



## Lily (Oct 22, 2005)

QUOTE(sfunk @ Oct 22 2005 said:


> QUOTE(Qrayzie @ Oct 22 2005 said:
> 
> 
> > Every game that I own I have picked up brand-new for less than $15CDN each.
> ...



Keep watching Toys-R-Us. They keep having incredible game sales to get people into their stores - recently they put every DS game on sale for $14.97 (the sale is over now) except for the absolute newest games such as Castlevania. Lots of stores will price match against them, so keep watching.


----------



## TPi (Oct 22, 2005)

QUOTE(Qrayzie @ Oct 22 2005 said:


> QUOTE(sfunk @ Oct 22 2005 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Qrayzie @ Oct 22 2005 said:
> ...



How could you?   :'(


----------



## subanark (Oct 22, 2005)

None, not a single one. Or for that matter any gba,gb,ps,ps2,gc,xbox or any other console/handheld. I live on the free


----------



## ShadowXP (Oct 22, 2005)

3, one from every region, even. I have a Japanese copy of Super Mario 64 DS, a European version of Pac-Pix and an American copy of Nintendogs - Daschaund.


----------



## ChaosTheorySD (Oct 22, 2005)

If you count the Metroid demo, five: Mario, the Urbz, Feel the Magic, WarioWare, and aformentioned demo.


----------



## wabo (Oct 22, 2005)

-Super Mario 64 DS
-Polarium
-Metroid Prime: Hunters - First Hunt (Demo)
-Need For Speed Underground 2 * (Sold to buy...)
-Advance war Dual Strike


----------



## cruddybuddy (Oct 22, 2005)

It looks like I hold the record.  I currently own 28 original DS carts!


----------



## teh_raf3 (Oct 22, 2005)

QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Oct 22 2005 said:


> It looks like I hold the record.Â I currently own 28 original DS carts!



not that hard with 20 copies of ping pals


----------



## jumpman17 (Oct 22, 2005)

13 actually legit/bought/real DS games.

Advance Wars: Dual Strike
Castlevania: Dawn Of Sorrow
Kirby: Canvas Curse
Meteos
Metroid Prime: Hunters - First Hunt (Demo)
Mr Driller: Drill Spirits
Nanostray
Rayman DS
Spyro: Shadow Legacy
Super Mario 64 DS
The Urbz: Sims In The City
Wario Ware: Touched
Yoshi Touch And Go


----------



## .TakaM (Oct 22, 2005)

super mario 64 DS
metroid first hunt demo
asphalt urban GT
electroplankton
another code
need for speed underground

6, 6 bats!


----------



## WK416 (Oct 23, 2005)

14 games and the Metroid Prime Demo.
- Super Mario 64 DS
- Yoshi's Touch and Go
- Wario Ware Touched!
- Star Wars Episode III: Revenge of the Sith
- Feel the Magic XY XX
- Golden Eye Rogue Agent
- Kirby Canvas Curse
- Nanostray
- Jump Super Stars
- Naruto RPG 2 Chidori VS. Rasengan
- Rockman EXE DS Twin Leaders
- Nintendogs Dachshund & Friends
- Advance Wars Dual Strike
- Castlevania Dawn of Sorrow

More to come in the coming weeks. =)


----------



## Lily (Oct 23, 2005)

QUOTE(TPi @ Oct 22 2005 said:


> QUOTE(Qrayzie @ Oct 22 2005 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(sfunk @ Oct 22 2005 said:
> ...



*giggle*


----------



## Vater Unser (Oct 23, 2005)

10 games + MPH Demo:
Super Mario 64 DS
Wario Ware Touched
Mr. Driller DS
Polarium
Another Code
Meteos
Kirby Canvas Curse
Nanostray
Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow
Yoshi's Touch & Go


----------



## TPi (Oct 23, 2005)

QUOTE(Vater Unser @ Oct 22 2005 said:


> 10 games + MPH Demo:
> Super Mario 64 DS
> Wario Ware Touched
> *Mr. Driller DS*
> ...



That a German version of Mr. Driller?  You know if that contains any languages besides English?


----------



## stupid2ass (Oct 23, 2005)

I have around 18 DS games (most of the top titles here in North America).  
If we don't buy games, then the developers/publishers won't put them out.  
Do I carry them around with me?  Hell no.  That's what the Supercard and M3 are for


----------



## Opium (Oct 23, 2005)

QUOTE(teh_raf3 @ Oct 23 2005 said:


> QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Oct 22 2005 said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like I hold the record.Â I currently own 28 original DS carts!
> ...



You inhuman monster


----------



## Renegade_R (Oct 23, 2005)

I have 4 games...
Mario 64 DS
Spiderman 2
Polarium
Wario Ware Touched

Soon to have 0 cause I have a SuperCard.


----------



## shadow1w2 (Oct 23, 2005)

six games plus metroid demo

Mario 64 DS
Asphalt Urban GT
Ping Pals (yes I was stupid enough to buy a copy when it came out >.>
Ridge Racer DS
Feel The Magic XY/XX
Nanostray


----------



## amptor (Oct 23, 2005)

yes the amptor does buy games when they are of good quality but I have stopped because I'm waiting for new super mario bros.  wasn't planning on buying anything besides that, whether you could pirate or not.


----------



## exile (Oct 23, 2005)

14 I think.  Maybe 1 or 2 more.  I think I am missing one from this list.  I love the stupid little cards.  It feels like I am collecting them.  Fortunately I am not totally caught up in this idea and have enough dignity to stay away from ping pals.

Advance Wars: Dual Strike
Castlevania: Dawn Of Sorrow
Kirby: Canvas Curse
Meteos
Metroid Prime: Hunters - First Hunt (Demo)
Mr Driller: Drill Spirits
Super Mario 64 DS
Wario Ware: Touched
Yoshi Touch And Go
Trauma Center Under the Knife
Nintendogs Dachshund & Friends
Feel The Magic XY/XX
Polarium
Zoo Keeper


----------



## Meta-Starman Nes (Oct 23, 2005)

Only 4 game cards:

Metroid Prime Hunters: First Hunt (Demo) (NTR-AMFP-EUR)
Super Mario 64 DS (NTR-ASMP-EUR)
Need for Speed Underground 2 (NTR-AUGP-EUR) (sucks huge amounts of a$$)
Asphalt: Urban GT (NTR-ASHP-EUR)

...Looks like all serial codes are NTR-A**P-EUR... :|


----------



## Demi (Oct 23, 2005)

Eight

Nintendogs (Japanese) - Shiba & Friends
Zoo Keeper
Mario 64
Meteos
Kirby
Polarium
Advance Wars
Castlevania


----------



## belmont (Oct 23, 2005)

I have

Anther Code
Castlevania : Dawn of Sorrow
FIFA 2006
Need for Speed Underground 2
Spiderman 2
Super Mario 64 DS


----------



## mekaxero (Oct 23, 2005)

I have 12 Legit DS Carts

Bomberman (U)
Fullmetal Alchemist: Dual Sympathy(J)
Jump Super Stars(J)
Legend of Zelda Twilight Princess Demo(U)*
Lunar Genesis(J)
Meteos(U)
Metroid Prime First Hunt(U)**
Metroid Prime First Hunt(U)**
Naruto - Saikyou Ninja Daikesshuu 3(J)
Naruto RPG 2: Chidori Vs. Rasengan(J)
Robots(U)
Super Mario 64 DS(U)

*I had 2 of these, but the one with Miyamoto's signature I gave to a friend for his b-day, as he is a huge Zelda Fan, and has a collection.

**Yes, I own 2 demos.  the first i got with my DS, the second one was given to me by our nintendo lady when she came to switch out the game we had in our demo DS, she gave it to me.


----------



## Pyrrho (Oct 23, 2005)

I have 7 games:
Metroid Prime Hunters: First Hunt (EU)
Super Mario 64 DS (EU)
Zoo Keeper (US)
Star Wars Episode III: Revenge of the Sith (EU)
Another Code: Two Memories (EU)
Meteos (US)
Nintendogs: Dachshund & Friends (EU)
I also have a preview-cartridge of Lost in Blue. One of the advantages of writing for a Nintendo-magazine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Like many of you, I am certainly buying Mario Kart DS, the first online game for the DS. Did you guys know Mario Kart for the GBA was the best selling GBA-title in Europe? People are STILL buying it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nintendo hopes something similar will happen with the DS-version.


----------



## face_kicker (Oct 23, 2005)

Just the Metroid Demo, but I don't have a flash cart either. I'm waiting for G6 to go down in price a bit. But I am going to get a bunch of them once my new job starts (working for Gamestop should be a ton of fun...hehehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## DefaultGen (Oct 23, 2005)

Castlevania
Asphalt Urban GT
Daigasso
Jump Super Stars
Polarium
Spiderman 2
Super Mario 64
Puyo Pop Fever
Warioware Twisted
Kirby Canvas Course
Advance Wars

Thats 11 I guess

(Metroid Demo = 12 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## mekaxero (Oct 23, 2005)

QUOTE(Pyrrho @ Oct 23 2005 said:


> I have 7 games:
> Metroid Prime Hunters: First Hunt (EU)
> Super Mario 64 DS (EU)
> Zoo Keeper (US)
> ...



great, another title i will have to try to find for my collection, and dump of course.  Already having a heck of a time trying to find the SM64DS demo cart, now i gotta find a Lost in Blue one too.


----------



## Elrinth (Oct 23, 2005)

Mario 64 DS
Castlevania DS
Another Code
Nanostray
Metroid Prime Hunters: First Hunt


----------



## memyselfandi (Oct 23, 2005)

Where and how do you guys get all of these demo carts?


----------



## Lily (Oct 23, 2005)

QUOTE(memyselfandi @ Oct 23 2005 said:


> Where and how do you guys get all of these demo carts?



Hope the Nintendo rep in your area is *hawt*, and then work your *charm*.

If you're lucky enough to be around/have a good relationship with your local Nintendo rep, you may be able to snag demo carts when they're changing them up, as someone already mentioned. Working for a game magazine/place that does reviews is another great "in" for that sort of thing too. Worst comes to worse, just watch eBay.

A buddy of mine managed to snag nearly all the GameCube kiosk demo discs from a local EB for free - they were simply going to throw them out. So, be inquisitive, you never know what you might pick up.


----------



## mekaxero (Oct 23, 2005)

Yea, as long as u get to know ur rep, they usually give u free stuff.  My friend has the Gamecube Demo discs from 1-12, and I got from 13-23 from our nintendo rep.  My friend has been at the store since before the cube came out, and has known here the whole time.  now we got some new rep, and she doesn't even bring us gifts anymore.  As for the zelda 1, i got both of the ones i had off of ebay, the regular one i found for $12, and the signed one i found for about $30, but that was a gift, so i figured i could pay that much for a demo.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Oct 24, 2005)

Alright cool!  It really looks like I'm the winner!  And since I'm the winner, I'll be mailing myself a copy of Ping Pals!


----------



## unusername (Oct 24, 2005)

i have

Metroid Prime Hunters Demo
Super Mario 64 DS
WarioWare Touched!
Nintendogs Labs & Friends
Kirby Canvas Course
Feel The Magic XY XX

(psst *cof* and Trauma Center in a EZ2Flash PS *cof*)

here in Chile, the games are expensives, for example

1 Dólar = 540 Pesos Chilenos

and the games cost aprox. 55 dólars... each one.

The EZ2 Cart i've buyed it in winsunx.com at 231 dolars, shipping included!

Ah... and the DS system, i've buyed in november at 324 dolars...


----------



## .TakaM (Oct 24, 2005)

QUOTE(Meta-Starman Ness @ Oct 23 2005 said:


> Only 4 game cards:
> 
> Metroid Prime Hunters: First Hunt (Demo) (NTR-AMFP-EUR)
> Super Mario 64 DS (NTR-ASMP-EUR)
> ...


need for speed underground on the NDS owns. its got great customization, great physics, its cool how you have to judge the angle of the ground for each turn you want to make- makes each race that bit better, and its got antialiasing on the edge of every single polygon not to mention 60fps


----------



## PuyoDead (Oct 24, 2005)

My Stash:

Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow
Advance Wars: Dual Strike
Nanostray
Nintendogs: Labrador & Friends
Meteos
Polarium
Kirby: Canvas Curse
Feel the Magic XY XX
Yoshi Touch and Go
Warioware Touched!
Super Mario 64 DS
Trauma Center: Under the Knife
Metroid Hunters demo (of course)

Soon to be adding Lost in Blue, Metroid Pinball, and the rest of the holiday season lineup.


----------



## Fusion Master (Oct 24, 2005)

I've only got 2... (Waiting on Final Fantasy III and the such)

- Metroid Prime Hunters - First Hunt
- Mario 64 DS


----------



## memyselfandi (Oct 24, 2005)

i liked ridge racer beter than need for speed, i think it's because of the close view where you don't see the car that makes it better for me and it looks like it's going faster too


----------



## Seyiji (Oct 24, 2005)

Ah damn it I didn't know Metroid Prime Hunters counted! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








I voted one but I actually have 2....

1. Super Mario 64 DS 
2. Metroid Prime Hunters [First Hunt]  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Will Probably get CastleVania DoS soon and Final Fantasy III when It comes out among others  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: Holy Crap First Post...and it only took me what..3 years!


----------



## bryehn (Oct 26, 2005)

asphalt
super mario 64 ds
metroid demo
meteos
trace memory
advance wars
nintendogs: daschund
ossu! tatake! ouendan
jump superstars
super princess peach


----------



## Jojjy Ugnick (Oct 28, 2005)

I have 5 games.

Meteos (Bought 3 for ten dollars, sold two for a profit on Ebay making the one I kept free)
Super Mario 64 DS (free with DS)
Kirby Canvas Curse
Castlevania Dawn of Sorrow
World Championship Poker: Deluxe Series (This game sucks. I put it in when I play games with FlashMe)


----------



## decript (Oct 28, 2005)

Its odd how the most common combo is the Metroid demo and Mario.


----------



## comapro (Oct 29, 2005)

own:
metroid
mario
prince of tennis
nfsu2
meteos
kirby
band brothers
jump superstars
ouendan
advance wars
castlevania

had but sold:
feel the magic
pacpix
warioware touched
nintendogs


----------



## XeNoGeaR (Oct 29, 2005)

Yoshi Touch Go
Mario 64
Pac Pix
Pokemon Dash
Metroid Demo
Warioware
Feel The Magic


----------



## giraffe (Oct 29, 2005)

Around 22. i think


----------



## Lily (Oct 29, 2005)

QUOTE(d3CRIPT @ Oct 28 2005 said:


> Its odd how the most common combo is the Metroid demo and Mario.Â



Not really .. if you bought the DS when it came out (bundled with the demo) and then purchased the only game really worth investing in at the time..


----------



## amy test (Oct 29, 2005)

super mario ds
warioware touched
nintendogs dachshund
advance wars dual strike
trauma center
lost in blue
phoenix wright

that's 7. mario kart and castlevania on the way..


----------



## MattyXB (Nov 1, 2005)

Games:
Another Code - Two Memories (E)
Castlevania - Dawn of Sorrow (E)
Mr. Driller - Drill Spirits (E)
Polarium (E)
Super Mario 64 DS (E)

Demos:
Metroid Prime Hunters - First Hunt (U) *1
Metroid Prime Hunters - First Hunt (E)
NintenDogs (E)
Project Rub (E)
Super Mario 64 DS (U)
Wario Ware Touched! (E) *2
Yoshi Touch & Go (E)

The Legend of Zelda - Twilight Princess - Preview Trailer (U)

*1
2 Differents packages. One from the first DS USA release and one from German VIP Pak. Both USA Versions. 

*2
2 Differents. One from German VIP Pak and one from the Game Convention. Different Lables.

So 13 in the moment. 15 together and 12 different games / demos.


----------



## t4ils (Nov 1, 2005)

8 games :

wario touched
supemario 64 ds
asphalt urban gt
jump super stars
another code
Bomberman
Feel the magic ( project rub )
polarium

+demo metroid first hunt


----------



## AzOmAn (Nov 1, 2005)

14 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Advance Wars : Dual Strike
Another Code : Two Memories
Asphalt Urban GT
Bomberman
Castlevania Dawn Of Sorrow
Meteos
Nintendogs : Labrador & Friends
Pac-Pix
Polarium
Project Rub
Super Mario 64 DS
WarioWare Touched !
Yoshi Touch & Go
Zoo Keeper

And, Demo : Metroid Prime Hunters : First Hunt

I love NDS


----------



## VmprHntrD (Nov 3, 2005)

Hmm...
Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow
Meteos
Metroid Prime Hunters: First Hunt (demo)
Mr. Driller Drill Spirits
Nanostray
Sonic Rush!!!


----------



## ShadowXP (Nov 3, 2005)

How's Sonic Rush, Vampire? It's my most anticipated game of the year alongside Shadow The Hedgehog.


----------



## digitalforums (Nov 3, 2005)

i have had and still have or have sold
metroid prime demo x3
mario ds x3
wario ware touched jap
yoshi touch and go x2
project rub
zoo keeper
the urbz
wario ware touched uk demo
ridge racer x2
urban asphalt
prince of tennis jap
and about another 2 more that i no longer have

df


----------



## Jokker979 (Nov 3, 2005)

I got:

Mario 64DS
Goldeneye Rougue Agent DS
Asphalt GT
Nintendogs: Chih. and Friends

and currently playing....none of them, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I need a new game to play on the DS, it is on my "to do" list.


----------



## VmprHntrD (Nov 4, 2005)

*ShadowXP and other Sonic fans*

I said this in a post at the gamefaqs board earlier today I think so I'll just cut and paste that...

As far as I can tell you with Sonic Rush it's basically back to the basics with perks. Essentially the game has even a major throwback to the last of the Genesis greats. Once as Sonic you crack open that first act and boss it unlocks the newbie Blaze the Cat. From that point on when you power through that title screen you can play either person on their own set of levels which effectively gives you BOTH parts of the story from each sides desires and obstacles in the quest. Each one just like S&K on Genesis have their own very common control setups, but each have unique talents too which may make some places harder/easier for one or the other in a stage. As you progress you will come across (somehow) the bonus stages which is a beefy throwback to the classic Sonic halfpipe which is really nice of them as it was their best effort by far. That aside the usual point/time/etc rankings of points is back as always but now also you get a grade rank for a stage. I can't do better so far than B's and C's on stages but I've got some nice S ranks on the few bosses I've hit up so far.

I can say enough that the game will take some time to at the least finish with one or both the characters, but to master it with better ranks and get those emeralds for the real ending will add quite a few more hours to the ticker. The title is solid, and while it did take a bit of time to get used to Sonic/Blaze going between two screens I got to where it's just like one big panel for me now so don't worry if that will ruin your fun...it won't. In the A/V department the game is rock solid with the usual fare, but they mix in some nice 3D for the moving objects, characters, and entire boss fights (though fought on a 2D plane thankfully) and the audio is the usual sonic fare but now with some voice samplings too which are pretty nice on the ears.

I guess you can call this a vague preview of sorts as I don't want to burn any bridges with Sega or the rest, but rest assured the 'real' Sonic the Hedgehog is back...finally.


----------



## memyselfandi (Nov 4, 2005)

I got

mario 64
urbz: sims in the city
rayman
feel the magic
splinter cell
matroid hunters
sims 2


----------



## kieran (Nov 4, 2005)

I only have one: Mario 64 DS. Then again, I only bought my DS two days ago!


----------



## WeaponXxX (Nov 4, 2005)

I got 1 game....the Metroid Demo, but I've bought and regestered over 11 games. (well only 5 or so I could register...)


----------



## camx (Nov 5, 2005)

2:  AWS and Mario64.  Advance Wars has been more than enough to keep me busy since it's release, but i'm dying to buy Dawn of Sorrow.


----------



## knl (Nov 6, 2005)

I have no DS, therefore I have no DS cart.
Blah.


----------



## Cyan (Nov 11, 2005)

I only have Castlevania DoS.
I dont even got the time to finish julius or hard mode.

I cannot get metroid first hunt with the DS (FR).
Do you think I could still find it without a DS ?


----------



## spectral (Nov 11, 2005)

I've got:

Rayman DS
Polarium
Ridge Racer DS
Warioware Touched
Project Rub
Yu-Gi-Oh! Nightmare Troubadour


----------



## Clau46 (Nov 12, 2005)

I have 

Mario DS (jap and USA)
Feel the magic (usa)
WarioWare Touched! (Eur)
Need for speed Underground 2 (Eur)


I love the games

Clau


----------



## Brouhaha (Nov 14, 2005)

Got:

Tiger Woods (blehh, first game i bought)
Mario 64 DS
Nintendogs
Wario Ware Touched
Sims 2
Castlevania
Yoshi Touch & Go
Nanostray

Sure gets:

Mario Kart
Tony Hawk
Metroid Prime Hunters
Animal Crossing


----------



## cstn-NLTW (Nov 14, 2005)

*I have:*
Chokkan Hidofude (JP) aka. Polarium (US)
Super Mario 64 DS (JP)

*Games I will buy before end of this year:*
Mario Kart DS (JP)
Animal Crossing (US)
Osu Tatakae Ouendan (JP)
Akumajou Dracula - Aoitsuki No Juujika (JP) aka. Castlevania - DoS (US)


----------



## CCNaru (Nov 14, 2005)

Nintendogs - Best Friends
Phoenix Wright - Ace Attorney
Mr. Driller - Drill Spirits

i'm dying to buy Trauma Center and Lost in Blue. don't really like Castlevania games...too freaky

got my NDS last week!


----------



## 300megs (Nov 14, 2005)

Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow 
Feel the Magic: XY/XX
Kirby Canvas Curse 
Meteos
Mr. DRILLER: Drill Spirits
Nintendogs 
Super Mario 64 DS 
Trauma Center: Under the Knife
WarioWare: Touched! 
Yoshi Touch & Go

this week

Mario kart DS (already paid for just need to pick it up)
Sonic Ruch (hopefuly if i have the money for it)

at some point this year

phoenix wright


----------



## musashi (Nov 14, 2005)

QUOTE(Vampire Hunter D @ Nov 4 2005 said:


> *ShadowXP and other Sonic fans*
> I guess you can call this a vague preview of sorts as I don't want to burn any bridges with Sega or the rest, but rest assured the 'real' Sonic the Hedgehog is back...finally.



That last bit right there pisses me off.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway currently I own:

Kirby's Canvas Curse 
Viewtiful Joe Double Trouble
Shonen Jump Super Stars


----------



## PoTaToE (Nov 16, 2005)

Let's see. . .

Metroid Demo
Mario 64 DS
Polarium
Wario Ware
Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow 
Nintendogs Dachshund & Friends

And my future MK game! I have preordered it. . . and probably Osu Tatakae Ouendan!


----------



## Zemysterieux (Nov 25, 2005)

have 4 :

Mario Kart DS
Yoshi Touch & Go!
Nintendogs Dashund
Super Mario 64


----------



## Laintsurge (Nov 25, 2005)

At the moment I have ...
Mario 64
Yoshi Touch and Go
Urbz (Use it for Passkey)


----------



## pauluchin (Nov 25, 2005)

I have 4

Mario 64 DS
Yoshi T&G
Mario Kart  DS
and the Metroid DEMO


----------



## TobiSham (Nov 25, 2005)

Mario Kart DS
Wario Ware DS
and yes, the one and only... Metroid Demo!!


----------



## djgarf (Nov 25, 2005)

i only own 1 legit card but i only bought my ds today (mario kart bundle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Luse (Nov 25, 2005)

Updated from my first post :

Well I bought all of these:

-Devilish*
-Guru Guru Negetto*
-Warioware Touched*
-Super Mario 64 DS*
-Nanostray*
-Feel the Magic*
-Polarium*
-Yoshi Touch & Go*
-Star Wars Episode III: Revenge of the Sith*
-Another Code*
-Kirby:CC*
-Mr. Driller
-Metriod PH (Demo)
-Metoes*
-Pac-Pix
-Trama Center
-Castlevania DOS(Japan)*
-Castlevania DOS(Euro)
-Sonic Rush
-Mario Kart

Anything with a * means I've sold it...

So I've owned 20 DS games so far, but only own 7 right now...


----------



## sadt (Nov 25, 2005)

I got three and a half 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-Mario 64 DS
-Castlevania DS
-Mario Kart DS
- and Metroid Demo


----------



## bongwaterkoolaid (Nov 27, 2005)

So far I have...
Mario Kart
Sims 2
Zoo Tycoon DS
Dig Dug : Digging Strike
Nintendogs Labrador and friends
Polarium
Ping Pals
Pac-Pix
Yoshi Touch & Go
Feel The Magix XY/XX
Ridge Racer DS
Need for Speed Underground 2
Sprung
The Urbz
Super Mario DS
Wario Ware Touched!


----------



## The Teej (Nov 28, 2005)

Nintendogs
Meteos
Super Mario 64 DS
Metroid Prime Hunters Demo
Polarium


----------



## VVoltz (Nov 28, 2005)

By order of purchase:

Meteos
Bomberman
Super Mario 54 DS
Goldeneye
Advance Wars DS
Nintendogs


and looking forward to buy:
Castlevania DS
Animal Crossing
Metroid Prime Hunters


----------



## memyselfandi (Nov 28, 2005)

sims 2
mario kart
rayman ds
mario 64
the urbz
splinter cell
feel the magic
metroid demo 
another game i can't remember the name of


----------



## Mican (Feb 21, 2006)

4 games: Nintendogs Lab, Meteos, Advance Wars DS and Mario Kart DS.


----------



## lumo (Feb 21, 2006)

7 games, most imported cos EU is so slow to get games

Metroid Demo US
Mario 64 DS US
Wario Ware Touched US
Kirby Canvas Curse US
Star Wars 3 EU
Advance Wars DS US
Tony Hawks EU
Mario Kart DS US

and as soon as its out Metroid Hunters US


----------



## mortys (Feb 21, 2006)

more than 21  games (some are still virgin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )
EUR and some import for the latest good game 



Dragon Ball
Electroplancton
Meteo
Wario Touched
Mario Kart
Tony Hawk
Splinter Cell
Nanostray
Fifa06
Mario Ds
Need for Speed Underground
Ridge Race
Goldeneye
Castlevania
Bomberman
Rayman
Battle of prince of persia
Metroid Pinball
Trauma Center
Viewtifull Joe
Resident Evil

and of course Metroid Prime Hunter when it'll come (Wainting for EUR Age of EMpire, too)


----------



## compi (Mar 29, 2006)

I have:
- Splinter cell
- Mario 64 DS
- Nintendogs labrador (what a crappy sucking game >_


----------



## El Diablo (Mar 29, 2006)

I have 5:-

MKDS
AC:WW
Asphalt Urban GT
Project Rub
Nintendogs: Lab and friends (Faaaaaaiiiilllllluuuuuurrrreeeee!)


----------



## Lily (Mar 29, 2006)

I'll update..I own 25 original carts at the moment, with a few more still on my 'to snag not at full price' list:

Animal Crossing: Wild World
Bomberman
Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow
GoldenEye: Rogue Agent
Kirby: Canvas Curse
Mario Kart DS
Meteos
Metroid Prime Hunters
Metroid Prime Pinball
Nanostray
Need for Speed Underground 2
Nintendogs: Labrador and Friends
Polarium
Rayman DS
Sprung
Star Wars Episode III: Revenge of the Sith
Super Mario 64 DS
Tak: The Great Juju Challenge
Tetris DS
Trace Memory
Trauma Center: Under the Knife
Ultimate Spider-Man
WarioWare: Touched!
Yoshi Touch & Go
Zoo Keeper

I love this system!


----------



## djgarf (Mar 29, 2006)

i own 1 cart (mario kart) as it came with the system


----------



## Puck The Joker (Mar 29, 2006)

QUOTE(djgarf @ Mar 29 2006 said:


> i own 1 cart (mario kart) as it came with the system



Same here, its like you are copying me Garf.


----------



## dafatkid27 (Mar 29, 2006)

Metroid Hunters Demo
Super Mario 64
Goldeneye: Rogue Agent
Nintendogs: Lab
Mario Kart DS
Animal Crossing: Wild World
Metroid Prime: Hunters
Tetris DS


----------



## xflash (Mar 30, 2006)

QUOTE(djgarf @ Nov 25 2005 said:


> i only own 1 legit card but i only bought my ds today (mario kart bundle
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 errr did ya really need to post that twice?

oh yeah by the way i now have 30 ds games and i updated my list to reflect this


----------



## Eruonen (Mar 30, 2006)

ATM I've got 10+ and I'm buying animal crossing (and maybe phoenix wright) tomorrow so the list'll grow even more.


----------



## OrR (Mar 30, 2006)

Have:
Mario Kart DS (EUR)
Kirby Power Paintbrush (EUR)
Project Rub (EUR)
Wario Ware Touched (EUR)
Electroplankton (JAP)
Polarium (EUR)
Pac Pix (EUR)
Mario Kart DS Demo (USA)
Lost in Blue (EUR)
Rub Rabbits (EUR)
Meteos (EUR)

Ordered:
Metroid Prime Hunters (USA)
Tetris (USA)

Coming next:
Osu! Tatakae! Ouendan (JAP)


----------



## WK416 (Mar 30, 2006)

The poll choices need to be updated with higher numbers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




23 games and the Metroid Prime Demo.
- Super Mario 64 DS
- Yoshi's Touch and Go
- Wario Ware Touched!
- Star Wars Episode III: Revenge of the Sith
- Feel the Magic XY XX
- Golden Eye Rogue Agent
- Kirby Canvas Curse
- Nanostray
- Jump Super Stars
- Naruto RPG 2 Chidori VS. Rasengan
- Rockman EXE DS Twin Leaders
- Nintendogs Dachshund & Friends
- Advance Wars Dual Strike
- Castlevania Dawn of Sorrow
----Update----
- Metroid Prime Pinball (Does the rumble pack count as +1 GBA game? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
- Mario Kart DS (which I spilled orange juice on shortly after tearing off the plastic wrap ._.;
- Mario & Luigi Partners in Time
- Resident Evil Deadly Silence 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- The Rub Rabbits  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Resident Evil DS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 which I got from the Nintendo World RE: DS tournament
- Phoenix Wright Ace Attorney  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (finally!)
- Metroid Prime Hunters
- Tetris DS


----------



## Purple (Mar 31, 2006)

maybe it's worth doing a '6 months later' update to this poll to see if the average has gone up?


----------



## Arm73 (Mar 31, 2006)

When I went to buy Castelvania DS, I had to get a DS as well in order to play it.
Now I own 10+ Castelvania games(for various systems) and 1 Nintendo DS.
But that will change when the Lite will be released in the States.\
What was the question again ?


----------



## test84 (Nov 19, 2006)

JUST GOT MY FFF!
you wonder what FFF Is?!
i'm telling you!
Final f*%@in Fantasy! 




edit: better know that i can download it and play it without problem, since it works great on G6 (verified).
but i dont want to kill Square Enix.
one of the few companies that are still making Games, not scraps.
this is my Only original game after 18years of gaming!


----------



## Jasafar (Nov 19, 2006)

What about the answer
"Zero! / I DO own a DS!" ??


----------



## Lily (Nov 19, 2006)

QUOTE(Qrayzie @ Mar 29 2006 said:


> I'll update..I own 25 original carts at the moment, with a few more still on my 'to snag not at full price' list:
> 
> 
> 
> I love this system!



Heh, wow, it's been a while..I own double this amount now!

Animal Crossing: Wild World
Big Brain Academy
Bomberman DS
Brain Age: Train Your Brain in Minutes a Day
Break 'em All
Bust-a-Move DS
Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow
Children of Mana
Clubhouse Games
Contact
Cooking Mama
Elite Beat Agents
Final Fantasy III
GoldenEye: Rogue Agent
Kirby: Canvas Curse
Konductra
Lego Star Wars II: The Original Trilogy
Magical Starsign
Magnetica
Mario & Luigi: Partners in Time
Mario Hoops 3 on 3
Mario Kart DS
Mario vs Donkey Kong 2: March of the Minis
Megaman ZX
Meteos
Metroid Prime Hunters
Metroid Pinball
Nanostray
Need for Speed Underground 2
New Super Mario Bros.
Nintendogs: Lab & Friends
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney
Polarium
Rayman DS
Sonic Rush
Sprung
Star Wars Episode III: Revenge of the Sith
Starfox Command
Super Mario 64 DS
Super Monkey Ball: Touch & Roll
Super Princess Peach
Tak: The Great Juju Challenge
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles 3: Mutant Nightmare
Tetris DS
Touch Detective
Trace Memory
Trauma Centre: Under the Knife
Ultimate Spider-Man
Viewtiful Joe: Double Trouble
WarioWare Touched!
Yoshi's Island DS
Yoshi Touch & Go
Zoo Keeper

I have never bought so many games for a system this fast, ever. Some of them are borderline stinkers, but you can't win 'em all.

I've still got a pre-order for Castlevania: Portrait of Ruin on the way (hell yeah!) and any other good DS games that come out between now and Christmas may find their way into my hot little hands too.

Long live the DS.


----------



## .TakaM (Nov 19, 2006)

10+


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 21, 2006)

12. I buy games that I enjoyed pirating.


----------



## tetsuya (Nov 21, 2006)

5 here.
Bust-a-Move DS
Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow
Children of Mana
Megaman ZX
Tetris DS


----------



## OrR (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm at 20 now.


----------



## stonefry (Nov 21, 2006)

New Super Mario
Brain Age
Tetrid
Metroid
Mario and Luigi
Mario Kart
Polarium
Yoshi Touch and Go
Wario Ware
Kirby Canvas Curse
Bomberman
Super Mario 64 DS


----------



## jumpman17 (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm up to 22 now:

Animal Crossing: Wild World
Advance Wars: Dual Strike
Castlevania: Dawn Of Sorrow
Children Of Mana
Final Fantasy III
Kirby: Canvas Curse
Magical Starsign
Mario And Luigi: Partners In Time
Mario Kart DS
Meteos
Metroid Prime Hunters
Mr Driller: Drill Spirits
Nanostray
Rayman DS
Sonic Rush
Spyro: Shadow Legacy
Star Fox Command
Super Mario 64 DS
The Sims 2
The Urbz: Sims In The City
WarioWare: Touched
Yoshi Touch And Go

And I have Castlevania: Portrait Of Ruin pre-ordered.


----------



## Elrinth (Nov 21, 2006)

me... I currently have 5... been having 5 for a long time now...
but I've planned on buying final fantasy 3 and castlevania: portrait of ruin


----------



## Tamyu (Nov 25, 2006)

I only have one... 

The Magical Vacation DS one... (Not sure of the English title.)

But I just bought my DS earlier this month, so I imagine that number will rise. Especially if there are good games that connect to the Wii. I will prefer to own those.


----------



## kingeightsix (Nov 25, 2006)

0. i had 2 before but i wasn't into ds so i swapped for my micro lol.


----------



## -EX- (Nov 25, 2006)

I bought my DS in May. I have 14 legit carts now. All (J).

Sonic Rush
Akumajou Dracula Sougetsu no Juujika
New Super Mario Bros
Rockman ZX
Nintendo DS Browser
Gyakuten Saiban: Yomigaeru Gyakuten
Gyakuten Saiban 2
Tetris DS
Rockman EXE 5 DS Twin Leaders
Hoshi no Kirby: Sanjou! Dorocche Dan
Tales of the Tempest
Super Mario 64 DS
Touch! Kirby
Akumajou Dracula Gallery of Labyrinth

I love DS. Nintendo are geniuses.


----------



## Zidapi (Nov 25, 2006)

I wipe my arse with you all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




50+, 15 or so are Kiosk demos though. They still count i think 2 region dupes in there too.

Still plenty on my list that i will pick up down the track, all my money is commited to Wii at the moment though.


----------



## dice (Nov 25, 2006)

0


----------



## bikingcam (Nov 26, 2006)

all i have is Mario Kart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i have two flash carts though so its all good


----------



## wohoo (Dec 2, 2006)

but what if i sold all my games to afford a DSL? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 no alternative for that


----------



## Torte (Dec 2, 2006)

It's shocking to see how many out there own less than just 10 legit DS games!  I'll keep my pride thank you.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 2, 2006)

@^ I so totally agree!

I got about 15, and counting!


----------



## rhfb (Dec 2, 2006)

QUOTE(Torte @ Dec 1 2006 said:


> It's shocking to see how many out there own less than just 10 legit DS games!Â I'll keep my pride thank you.


I have 8 games, what is wrong with only having 8? Only reason I have a flash cart is to demo new games, and to store the ones I have on a single convenient cart.


----------



## Jax (Dec 2, 2006)

I Have 2:

Super Mario 64 DS
WarioWare Twisted

and the Metroid Prime: Hunters demo


----------



## DjoeN (Dec 2, 2006)

I got 18 legit DS games \0/

(that's more then i ever had for GB/GBC togheter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, and a few more then GBA!)


----------



## caitsith2 (Dec 2, 2006)

For me,  I demo new games on my super card CF.  If I like it, I will buy it.  (and transfer any progess gained to the legit cart obtained.)   There are some games I will buy ASAP at or after release date.  In my most recent case of that,  Nov 16, I go to walmart to buy FF3 DS.  No go,  shipment of that game did not come in, due to crappy weather in the 3 days prior to that day.   Even saturday, still no go.  It was not till a week after that they had gotten it.   In the mean time, I had essentially downloaded the game the day it was dumped and released on the scene, because I wanted to play it ASAP.  Ended up half way through the game before I had finally managed to get the cart. (The walmart I bought it from had just gotten it on the 24th/25th of Nov.)   Now, if it were not a game I had wanted to get ASAP, it would have been in on release date.  Really sucks when that happens.

The other game that has happened to me, is with Tetris DS.  (Only that one was only 1 day late for me, and the worst part, was that I had preordered that one, expecting it on its release day.)


----------



## ghettobob (Dec 19, 2006)

I own at least 10 just gotta remember them >_>

Super Mario 64
Mario Kart
Tony Hawk American Skateland
Animal Crossing
Ridge Racer
Dragonball Z supersonic warriors
golden eye
viewtiful joe
oh and i bought Bleach DS, but it got stolen >_> $50 gone :-'[

Some other ones I forget i sold most of them though to buy a SC


----------



## tshu (Dec 19, 2006)

I now own 1 (metroid prime demo)
Just sold all of my legit cards at the local used game shop and got a couple hundred bucks in return.


----------



## halljames (Dec 19, 2006)

I cant afford to buy games, thats why I have a flash cart.

Shocking I know, but over the years I have wasted a lot of money on gadgets and games, and been sorely dissapointed with most things.


----------



## r1cky (Dec 19, 2006)

I've got 10, but i find that ever since i bought my g6, ive had less and less time to play my legit games lol.


----------



## Mucuna (Dec 19, 2006)

Only have 3.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bought them when I bought my DS Lite. I didn't know about the existence of flashcarts...


----------



## D-Trogh (Dec 19, 2006)

I only have 1.. bought the day after I bought my DS Lite..
Then just waited till I was allowed to buy my M3


----------



## thegame07 (Dec 19, 2006)

i have 4 metriod prime hunter. mario 64 . splinter cell. yoshi touch and go


----------



## CCNaru (Dec 19, 2006)

6. Phoenix Wright/Trauma Center/Mario Kart DS/Mr.Driller/Snowboard Kids/Advance Wars


----------



## legendofphil (Dec 19, 2006)

23 and i'm not lising them all.


----------



## squee (Dec 19, 2006)

I have Super Mario 64 DS, Advance Wars, Animal Crossing, Tetris, Mario & Luigi and Mario Kart


----------



## Parsaw (Dec 21, 2006)

I have Mario Kart, Animal Crossing, New Super Mario Brothers, Advanced Wars, and Sonic.  lawl.


----------



## Pro_Trek (Dec 21, 2006)

Animal Crossing: Wild World
Another Code: Two Memories
Bomberman
Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow
Digimon World DS
Mario Kart DS
Metroid Prime Hunters: First Hunt DEMO
Nintendogs: Chihuahua & Friends
Ping Pals
Pokémon Dash
Pokémon Link!
Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Blue Rescue Team
Project Rub
Star Wars: Episode III: Revenge of The Sith
Super Mario 64 DS
Tenchu: Dark Secret
Tetris DS
Wario Ware: Touched!


----------



## BvG (Dec 21, 2006)

38 DS cartrigdes, 2 NEO Flash Magic Keys (no. 1 and 2) which are review items


----------



## Verocity (Dec 21, 2006)

Mario Kart DS, Ridge Racer DS, Yoshi Touch and Go, and Need For Speed Most Wanted.


----------



## imgod22222 (Dec 24, 2006)

In order:
Yoshi Touch n' Go (UNLOCKED ALL)
Mario 64 DS (BEAT, UNLOCKED ALL)
Rayman DS (BEAT)
MKS (BEAT, UNLOCKED ALL)
Animal Crossing: Wild World
Viewtiful Joe (BEAT)
Mario and Luigi: Superstar Saga (BEAT)
Metroid Prime:Hunters (BEAT, UNLOCKED ALL)
Brain Age (UNLOCKED EVERYTHING)
Passcard3


----------



## TheStump (Dec 24, 2006)

I kinda own 3 Legit carts, i did have 4,

*Mariokart* (Bundled with DS)
*Dr. Kawashima's Brain Training DEMO* (Came with DSLite Bundle)
*Metroid Prime Hunters DEMO* (Came with DSPhat Bundle)
_SOLD Tetris DS (bought for $16AU sold for $40)_


----------



## gixxaman (Dec 24, 2006)

I own:

THDHJ
MK
Kirby KC
Cooking Mama
Lunar

and that be all so far


----------



## fr3kazoid (Dec 24, 2006)

What, no vote for zero and still owning a DS?

I was always taught that something worth doing was worth doing well. Yarrrr...


----------



## zon3h (Dec 25, 2006)

None, but I got a SuperKey v6.


----------



## Deleted member 49417 (Feb 3, 2007)

Mario Kart DS
Brain Age
New Super Mario Bros.
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney

All great games.


----------



## Kurai (Feb 3, 2007)

Mario Kart DS
Metroid Prime: Hunters
Animal Crossing: Wild World
Jump! Ultimate Stars


----------

